# Craftsman Model 31A707 Trans Problem



## Floridacruiser (Jun 4, 2005)

*Craftsman Model 917.273351 Trans Problem*

I edited original post and changed the Model Number. I have a Craftsman Riding Mower...Model #917.273351. I think it is a 2004.

Here's my problem. If I'm in neutral and put it in any gear forward or reverse, it will not come out of gear.

*Most of the time* it will come out if I let the brake/disengage pedal out a little bit and have if move. I push down the pedal a little (not hard enough to set the brake) and pull the lever it will come back in neutral.

Whatever gear I put it in forward or reverse it will not come out unless I do as I stated above.

*Sometimes* I have jacked the rear of the tractor up with both wheels off the ground and spin the tires, it will come out of gear.

Is there some type of adjustment or do I have a problem transaxle?

Thanking you in advance~~~~~~~~~~~Ron


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Check the linkage from the handle to the trans axle. Make sure it is lubed and moving freely.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The model number you posted is for the engine, based on the code number it's a 2004 model. 

Wear on the shift pins can cause this. The reason it binds with the brake, is the brake operates through the transaxle. When the brake is activated it puts pressure on the shift keys to lock the drive wheels through the transmission. You have to release the brake to eliminate the pressure on the shift keys or they can be very hard to move. There could also be a problem with the shift fork binding in the transmission case and/or rust on the ball detent that locks the gear shift in place. Pretty much any of these issues will require tear down of the transaxle to repair.


----------



## Floridacruiser (Jun 4, 2005)

*Question?*



30yearTech said:


> The model number you posted is for the engine, based on the code number it's a 2004 model.
> 
> Wear on the shift pins can cause this. The reason it binds with the brake, is the brake operates through the transaxle. When the brake is activated it puts pressure on the shift keys to lock the drive wheels through the transmission. You have to release the brake to eliminate the pressure on the shift keys or they can be very hard to move. There could also be a problem with the shift fork binding in the transmission case and/or rust on the ball detent that locks the gear shift in place. Pretty much any of these issues will require tear down of the transaxle to repair.


I changed the model number. I am not experienced at all in trans axles. Would it be cheaper to have a professional shop rebuild my old one or purchase a new one?


----------



## Floridacruiser (Jun 4, 2005)

*Trans Axle???*



Floridacruiser said:


> I changed the model number. I am not experienced at all in trans axles. Would it be cheaper to have a professional shop rebuild my old one or purchase a new one?


How do I know what type (company) of trans axle I have under my rider?


----------



## Floridacruiser (Jun 4, 2005)

*Trans Identified*



Floridacruiser said:


> How do I know what type (company) of trans axle I have under my rider?


It is a Dana Model #D-4360-140CH which has been replaced with the *Dana-4360-140*. Somebody mentioned worn shift keys on another site. Is that a problem with this model? According to Sears parts site these shift keys have been discontinued. *Part #138236*.

I watched a Utube Video on the disassembly of this model number. They disassembled and cleaned because it wouldn't shift properly.

They never made mention of any shift keys as they disassembled and cleaned the unit. They cleaned and re-greased, sealed it up and it worked properly.

Wouldn't mind tearing it down but the *parts have all been discontinued*.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!!!


----------



## Floridacruiser (Jun 4, 2005)

*Decision made for now!!!!*



Floridacruiser said:


> It is a Dana Model #D-4360-140CH which has been replaced with the *Dana-4360-140*. Somebody mentioned worn shift keys on another site. Is that a problem with this model? According to Sears parts site these shift keys have been discontinued. *Part #138236*.
> 
> I watched a Utube Video on the disassembly of this model number. They disassembled and cleaned because it wouldn't shift properly.
> 
> ...


I can't locate any parts for this model of transaxle. Decided to leave it in 4th gear and never shift it. It is parked so I can drive right through my garage and never have to back up. I always mow in 4th gear.

I can buy a replacement *Dana 4360-140* for $299.00 with "Free" Shipping. But it will be the same piece of junk I have now.

I'll mow until the motor blows up than buy a replacement commercial grade John Deere Garden Tractor (not lawn mower) from a reputable John Deere Dealer. Not a box store throw away that John Deer makes to compete with the rest of those throw away lawn mowers. *Shame on you John Deere*!!!!

Anyone have any suggestions on a *replacement* garden tractor besides John Deere?

If someone has any *other suggestions* about fixing this *transaxle.....*Bring them on!!!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Floridacruiser said:


> Anyone have any suggestions on a *replacement* garden tractor besides John Deere?


If you are only going to mow with the unit and don't need the utility of an actual tractor, then a zero turn riding mower is much more efficient for mowing. They are a purpose built tool and capable of delivering a higher quality cut at faster speeds then most garden tractors. If you go with a unit that has dual pump dual motors, they are very reliable.


----------



## Floridacruiser (Jun 4, 2005)

*Tractor*

*I really need a tractor because I pull a 36" scrapper blade on my dirt road in front of the house.*


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Floridacruiser said:


> *I really need a tractor because I pull a 36" scrapper blade on my dirt road in front of the house.*


I would certainly look at units with a Hydrostat transmission.


----------

